# Power increase Kubota RTV 900



## BigDan

How can I squeeze a little more power out of my new Kubota RTV 900' without the expense of turbo ?


----------



## bczoom

Hey BigDan, 

Welcome to the forum.

How new is it?  The first thing that comes to mind that takes away your power is the spark arrestor in the muffler.

For all kinds of info on the RTV including the other 10 possibilities, consider joining our sister site, www.nettractortalk.com  That site has a huge gathering of RTV owners, both new (and experiencing the same questions) as well as old (some of our RTV's are the early 2004 models when they first came out).

Obviously, stay here to shoot the bull about most everything but that other site has literally thousands of threads on the RTV.


----------



## muleman RIP

If you are looking for speed, shifting to neutral on a downhill is as fast as it goes. There are a few tranny adjustments folks have made to help with particular problems. Other than fluid and filters mine has performed pretty flawlessly for me. It goes fast enough to blow the Amish hats off in high range on the road and hauls anything I load in the back.


----------



## bczoom

muleman said:


> It goes fast enough to blow the Amish hats off in high range on the road and *hauls anything I load in the back.*


Which is a bed load of Amish hats. 

You don't want to get away from the OEM fluids, especially in the tranny.  There's been attempts to put in other hyd fluids but they normally end up with degraded performance.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

BigDan said:


> How can I squeeze a little more power out of my new Kubota RTV 900' without the expense of turbo ?



if it's diesel try lp injection  and if you want real hp try nox


----------



## Dargo

BZ, if you recall, after I dumped around 200 (severely overloaded) loads of dirt backfilling my driveway, mine ran considerably better.  It seems that the harder I ran it and the more I ran it, the better it ran and the better it shifted.  So, based on my experience, run it as hard as you can and keep the fluids and filters maintained.  I'd say mine picked up 20-25% performance.


----------

